# Crazy Indian Baby Throwers, Baby Throwing!



## Sinister (Aug 7, 2009)

They say they throw the babies to provide them with good health and fortune...

but lets be honest, throwing babies is the funnest shyte i can possibly think of...lets hope it becomes a olympic event.  
*
The content of this video may be very disturbing. Narayanjot Kaur
* 
YouTube - Baby throwing in India


i always doubted it but now i know for sure that stupidity can reach a pinnacle. :happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 7, 2009)

Part of me wants more background on this - the secret anthropologist part of me.

Another part of me wants to run there and put a stop to it -- the forum nanny part of me.

But a very large part of me wants to say -- I DON'T CARE HOW POLITICALLY INCORRECT IT MAY BE TO SAY THIS BUT THIS IS CULTURALLY SANCTIONED CHILD ABUSE - PHYSICAL AND EMOTIONAL. You can see the terror on their faces.

The kids are old enough physically to be at risk for anatomical injury. They are also old enough psychologically to understand that what is about to happen to them is scary and the people they should be able to trust are emotionally shaky. In so many words: Little kid is given to understand. "Nothing stable in my world-- life is just a free-fall with a lot of folks cheering and laughing on the sidelines. " I guess the hidden message is something like "Give up your attachments little kid because I am going to prove to your little vulnerable mind that you aren't attached to anything anyway." :}--}:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 7, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Part of me wants more background on this - the secret anthropologist part of me.
> 
> Another part of me wants to run there and put a stop to it -- the forum nanny part of me.
> 
> ...



Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

It IS child abuse and one more proof that blind faiths breed mechanical, thoughtless and dangerous rituals which should be banned.

The same video was shown last year on major news channel like CNN & MSNBC multiple times and it mad me sick. It seems like an yearly affair.

This is nothing like what Guru Amardas ji says in Anand Sahib," Jion melei, bahron nirmal"- Murky inside with the clean looks from the outside. 

This shows it is murky on both sides due to the mindless dogmas, and the worst part is that the  so called _Men of GOD _are doing all this when they have all the potential to become lotuses and turn their devotees into the same rather than immersed in the muck of ignorance.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 7, 2009)

Tejwant ji

You can tell  I am very upset by this. And so you and I will take refuge from it in the protection of Guru Amardas who never fails to support us. And then we pray that even one of those children finds His support in the same way - because truly it is not there for them any other way.


----------



## Sinister (Aug 7, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Tejwant ji
> 
> You can tell I am very upset by this. And so you and I will take refuge from it in the protection of Guru Amardas who never fails to support us. And then we pray that even one of those children finds His support in the same way - because truly it is not there for them any other way.


 

it is one of the most bizarre rituals (religious or just superstitous) i have seen...

the other being circumcision and other genital mutilations also done in the name of culture/ piety/ religiousity complex. 

should babies have some rights? anyone?








Baby-jumping Colacho Festival. Basically a 200 pound+ full grown male dressed like 'satan' (but looking more like a liberachi in a pride parade) hurdles himself over newborns to keep the devil away.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 7, 2009)

Sinister ji

Thanks for the update. UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHgh!:}--}:


----------

